# protecting deck railing



## sailor86 (May 3, 2010)

The handrail on the deck takes a beating from the sun and elements. I decided to replace them. I went ahead and administered a coat of primer/sealer before painting. What else can I do to protect the lumber from this Texas heat?


----------



## frozenstar (May 4, 2010)

Decide on the type of stain you want for your deck. Some stains do have a color or your can use a clear one. Make sure the stain is a penetrating oil stain that is water repellant. This will give the deck a long lasting protection.

[Source]


----------



## Cork-Guy (May 5, 2010)

frozenstar said:


> Decide on the type of stain you want for your deck. Some stains do have a color or your can use a clear one. Make sure the stain is a penetrating oil stain that is water repellant. This will give the deck a long lasting protection.
> 
> [Source]



He can't stain it if he's already painted on primer.


----------



## frozenstar (May 6, 2010)

Cork-Guy said:


> He can't stain it if he's already painted on primer.



Ooppps... Sorry didn't noticed that one.


----------

